# Bachmann Santa Fe 2-6-2 ?



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Is this a Bachmann or not?








I bought this Engine at an auction and they listed it as a (Bachmann Santa Fe 2-6-2)?
It is a 2-6-2 but i'm not finding it listed on Bachmann's website.
It wont run so I started taking it apart to check wires and solder joints.
I haven't got the motor to run yet but is does have the worm gear on one end and a fan blade on the other. 
In the photo I have the 3 drive axles removed.
Is this a Bachmann or not?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's not Bachmann. You'll find that engine made under the name "Scientific American," "Buddy L" and others. It's unclear whether it's a knock-off or if Bachmann's parent company Kader used some of the same molds for these, but the quality is decidedly in the "cheap toy" category. 

Later,

K


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It's a 'Buddy L', perhaps also sold as 'Keystone'. They have a metal boiler and pizza cutter wheels.
They are prone to eventually have problems with their gears stripping. The gear mesh between the worm is often not right because the screws are over tightened and break the boss they are screwed into. Some extra long screws that hold the bottom cover on will help avoid this. 
The little fan blade is a light shutter for the opto electronic steam chuff sound board in the tender. 
I think you need to attach the tender before it will run. Did a tender come with it?
The wiring is fairly complex.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/26411-buddy-l-2-6-2-circus-loco-repair.html










Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

EBT, it is only the Buddy L cars and loco tender that are almost the same as Bachmann Big Haulers.
They are not the same molds but almost identical. For instance, there is extra bolt detail on the caboose.
The rolling stock wheels look similar but have a plastic center which is different the Bachmann ones.
The couplers are better than those on a Big Hauler because they have a metal drop pin. 

Andrew


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Guy's 
I found the problem the motor was not sitting correctly in the U mounts and a wire was off.
It is running nicely now that I hooked up the tender and fresh lube job.
All I need now is the top part of the smoke stack. 
Any body have one they would be willing to part with?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

You could make the top of the smoke stack out of a plastic funnel.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Its a shame this engine falls into the catagory it does, I think it looks better than the ten wheeler. I wouldn't mind having one myself, but only seem to see them on evilbay at prices that would buy a much better model. With some weathering and detailing, that engine would make an excellent logging or shortline engine. Anybody have a dead one that needs a new home? I would be interested. Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Mike, the 10 wheeler chassis can be put underneath but there is a fair bit of hacking and modification, main problem is re-positioning the cylinders. I figure the Bachmann Annie 10 wheeler chassis, although cheap itself is better than the Buddy L one. The wheels are better. The motor is metal encased. Bachmann parts are common. The cab is fairly big so it would look good in F scale. 
I will get some images up sometime. I have 2 half done on my shrinking workspace. 

Andrew


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I thought it was well built other than the motor mounts.
The sound also has a whistle that blows at faster speed.
I can't complain as it only cost $10 plus shipping.
I am thinking of using a Bachmann stack on it?


----------

